# Very pink skin. please help me



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

I just got my sweet baby today! When I picked her up from the airport the first thing I noticed was how thin her hair was and how pink her skin is! She also smelled pretty bad so I gave her a bath and she still had that bad smell to her.. I have had a maltese before but he was larger and never had any problems. This little baby is 4 months old and only weighs 1 lb 8 oz. I had no idea she was going to be so tiny. Does she had something wrong with her skin? And whats that smell? I would love some advise. Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

To be honest I would take her to the vet for a check up anyway... to be sure she is in good health and especially since her skin is pink and has sparse hair and smells bad. A puppy shouldn't smell bad - unless maybe she messed herself in the plane. Where did you get her from, if you don't mind linking the URL?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Regardless of the condition she was in when you got her, one of your first steps should be to take her to a vet, just my 'humble' opinion. I really hope everything is okay with her.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> Regardless of the condition she was in when you got her, one of your first steps should be to take her to a vet, just my 'humble' opinion. I really hope everything is okay with her.[/B]



Yes I had already planned on taking her for her check up as soon as I got her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's very tiny for a 4 month old pup. I would definitely have
her checked out and a blood panel done. I'm sure the vet will
recommend that anyway.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Would love to see some pictures


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I understand how scared you are, and if I were you just to make sure i'd take her to the vet. Does she seem scared or does she seem sick? does her skin look irritated? Luci always had beautiful pink skin :wub: so, maybe you just see it more because she is a puppy and has short hair...and also cuz her hair is thin. I'd have her blood panel checked too. GOOD LUCK!!!!! I am sure she is beautiful and please take pictures! :grouphug:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sorry if I am being harsh - but this has been eating away at me all afternoon! Firstly where did you get your puppy - you said over the internet in a previous post but didn't elaborate, now that is starting alarm bells ringing paired with a puppy which has a bad odor, low weight, very pink skin and sparse hair. Did you meet the breeder or see the parents? What website did you get her from? Was there a health guarantee? Is she registered, with who? Is she acting funny i.e. very tired, scared, depressed? Any runny poo or vomiting (maybe accounting for smell)?

I am very cynical about websites and puppies advertised over the internet - I bought a puppy advertised in the newspaper, met the 'breeder', saw the parents etc etc etc - brought the beautiful puppy home and she died less than a week later from Parvo (the **** immunized her at about 4.5 weeks and most probably didn't have the other dogs immunized). After that horrendous experience I bought Luna (3 months later, after approval from the vet that everything was safe) from a breeder that I found via the Australian Dog registering society (Dogs NSW), I checked up on her by calling other breeders who knew her (to get references), I went to see her and the parents and Luna before I made a decision and I talked to her frequently before we picked Luna up finally. 

I hope she is fine (in fact I am probably a little too cynical) and please let us know how the vet visit goes. 

Sorry if the questions I have asked are intrusive or rude... I am not trying to be  After reading about the experiences of other people buying puppies off the internet (on SM and other forums) and my own experience it is something I wouldn't do again, it's too easy to appear "nice and well-kept" on the internet - that being said I am sure there are plenty of legit breeders who have websites and sell puppies over the net... again I don't know the full story and sorry if I am out of line (I am not trying to be mean)


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Kristy, i hope your puppy is ok. I don't know where you got her, but my first thought when i saw your thread was about a friend of mine who adopted a puppy mill rescue. She smelled so bad, that she couldn't get the smell washed away with anything. The hair literally had to grow out and be cut off before the smell left, i think that is common with puppy mill puppies... I would get her to the vet asap and limit exposure to Tiffany until you do, just in case...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I hope your little puppy is O K , she does seem small for 4 months unless thats not her real age ,the good news is the VET can tell also give her all the tests she needs . but you already have her so all the best


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am sorry if I am being harsh - but this has been eating away at me all afternoon! Firstly where did you get your puppy - you said over the internet in a previous post but didn't elaborate, now that is starting alarm bells ringing paired with a puppy which has a bad odor, low weight, very pink skin and sparse hair. Did you meet the breeder or see the parents? What website did you get her from? Was there a health guarantee? Is she registered, with who? Is she acting funny i.e. very tired, scared, depressed? Any runny poo or vomiting (maybe accounting for smell)?
> 
> I am very cynical about websites and puppies advertised over the internet - I bought a puppy advertised in the newspaper, met the 'breeder', saw the parents etc etc etc - brought the beautiful puppy home and she died less than a week later from Parvo (the **** immunized her at about 4.5 weeks and most probably didn't have the other dogs immunized). After that horrendous experience I bought Luna (3 months later, after approval from the vet that everything was safe) from a breeder that I found via the Australian Dog registering society (Dogs NSW), I checked up on her by calling other breeders who knew her (to get references), I went to see her and the parents and Luna before I made a decision and I talked to her frequently before we picked Luna up finally.
> 
> ...


Of course you are so right. And I, also, think a distinction needs to be made. There are two kinds of "internet selling". One is a breeder who has a Web site to promote the kennel name, accomplishments, etc. And has puppies from time to time, which are shown on the site. These breeders ask to be contacted. There is no actual sale being conducted online. ... just a photo of a puppy that is availalbe. 

The "other" kind of Internet selling of puppies is a site that is nothing more than a puppy e-commerce site. Puppies are actually sold online with the sale finalized for anyone who has the money. Puppies shipped are often ill with coccidia, kennel cough and other diseases. This is the kind of situation that I think we all abhor and wish we could stop. 

Kikipie, I sure hope your little one is OK.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh goodness. i sure hope you get her checked out soon and she's ok. and please post pics so we can get a better idea of what you are describing.

the first thing that came to mind when you said how small she was and that she had sparse hair was a liver shunt. i know there may be other causes for those symptoms, however i would do what brit (cutecosyntoy) recommended, a blood panel. 

good luck and well wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The first thing that came to my mind after you said she still smelled bad after a bath was something ear related. Have you checked to see if the smell is coming from the ears? If so, the puppy could have ear mites or an ear infection. Both of these can be easily treated. Regardless of where the smell is coming from, the puppy should be evaluated by your Vet. Congratulations on your new puppy! Let us know how the Vet. visit turns out.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the picture from a few days ago that Kikipie posted









I think she might be from a puppy mill, after all I think she was located via pupcity was has 42 listings of Maltese puppy breeders (all with available puppies). I hope it turns out that I am wrong and I really hope the pup is okay, no animal deserves to start off life in the appalling conditions of a mill. 

Kikipie - I really hope all turns out well for you but honestly I am a bit angry that you have yet to post where you bought your pup from even though there have been several inquiries, haven't answered questions about if Olivia is registered or elaborated on the "breeder" and have ignored comments (on yorkietalk at least) about how the internet and pupcity are not be the best places to buy a Maltese. I am not going to blast you - but giving us this information could help us in understanding what might be wrong with her and/or might have helped you avoid the breeder in the first place (if they are dodgy). 

No reputable breeder would send a underweight puppy to the new owner smelling horrible - also having sparse hair isn't really a puppy stage (unless your talking newly born)

I am sorry to be making so many posts on this topic - but its eating away at me - I can't stop thinking about it! GAH need to focus on my exam (which is tomorrow). Let me know if I have gone too far... please


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Welcome Kikipie! Please come back and let us know how your little one is doing. Hopefully, the vet will check her over and give her a clean bill of health!


That picture has a date on it of 4/22/07 and I believe she said the fluff is 4 months old now, so wouldn't the birthdate be sometime in July or August....not April? Maybe I'm just confused?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Welcome Kikipie! Please come back and let us know how your little one is doing. Hopefully, the vet will check her over and give her a clean bill of health!
> 
> 
> That picture has a date on it of 4/22/07 and I believe she said the fluff is 4 months old now, so wouldn't the birthdate be sometime in July or August....not April? Maybe I'm just confused?[/B]


i think she explained the date on the pic was wrong.


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> This is the picture from a few days ago that Kikipie posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont get on this site much so I havent seen any of these posts. Olivia is fine. Im not quite sure why it would make you "angry" that I didnt say where I got her from. I didnt want to list the site and anyone think bad of them if there turned out to be nothing wrong with Olivia. Which there is nothing wrong with her. Her vet check went fine and she was perfectly normal after her bath. I was just a little nervous when I brought her home and wanted a little advice. Yes she is registered and has a health garauntee. (sp?) I dont want you to think I wasnt responding to your posts... but once again, I havent checked here much. Olivia is a sweet, rotten little baby girl. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

glad to hear all is well. thank you for updating us.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that her vet check went well. Did your vet confirm her age?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

As I said before in my PM - can I please plead temporary insanity :wacko1: ; I have been really stressed out with exams and I kinda vented... :blush: I would have deleted/edited my posts but can't figure out how to :huh: 

I am glad she is healthy and happy! 

Are you planning to keep her in full coat or puppy cut - I am keeping Luna in full coat and Maltese with long hair are truly spectacular - not that those with puppy cuts aren't totally adorable!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I may be wrong but I really do not think I am..........


*NO REPUTABLE BREEDER WILL SELL A PUPPY THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS!!*

Look at her eyes. They tell her story. Sorry.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am glad to hear that your new little girl is doing well. I don't feel that you are required to disclose where you purchased your maltese to post on this site. I would wager many here have purchased over the internet and basically got lucky and got a healthy pup and many others got an unhealthy puppy.

Either way, you should not feel pressured to disclose anymore than you want to .There are alot of downright scammers and alot of ill babies being sold via the internet- I am hoping the best for Olivia and glad to hear the vet says she appears healthy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Some larger kennels use newspaper to absorb waste. It makes dogs get this awful smell that takes a few washings to get out. 
Glad your puppy is with you and doing well.
Tina


----------



## Kikipie (Nov 12, 2007)

> I may be wrong but I really do not think I am..........
> 
> 
> *NO REPUTABLE BREEDER WILL SELL A PUPPY THAT LOOKS LIKE THIS!!*
> ...



Wow. I will not be checking back. Thanks


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473669
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a comment like that, I can't really blame you. Sometimes the written word can be interpreted as quite harsh.

I hope you change your mind & decide to stick around for a bit


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with Jacqui..I hope you stick around as well so we can watch your beautiful baby grow up.  I'm glad she is healthy and getting really spoiled!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473669
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry if I came across as directing that comment at you. I was making a statement on what I have learned. Please forgive me if you think it was directed at you personally. 

Again I am sorry.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Kikipie! I hope that you don't take offense at the comments made here. These people are passionate about their pets and I'm sure that the comments were made out of frustration with irreputable breeders who sell sick puppies that we all fall in love with. 
I bought my Harry from a puppy shop near my house. The owners live near me (I didn't know them previously though.) and they assured me that they knew Harry's breeder. Well it turns out that Harry probably came from a puppy mill... and to be honest, I suspected that when I bought him. I have had and still have many pets and most of them have come from shelters or were unwanted by their families and given to me (I'm the neighborhood pet person.). We walked into the pet store with no intentions of buying a puppy, but when I saw Harry and found out that he had been in that cage for a month already...I bought him on the spot. Harry has serious health problems right now and he is only 9 months old. I truly believe that I was meant to have Harry because he needed someone to take care of him. Everyone agrees that if we didn't buy him when we did, he would already be dead. I cook for him, give him numerous medications every day, and drive 8 hours once a month to take him to Cornell for vet visits. I wouldn't trade Harry for anything. When I mentioned to the vets at Cornell that Harry was probably from a puppy mill, I expected to be reprimanded. Instead, they said "Somebody's got to love these dogs." And you know what... that's true. I hate puppy mills as much as anybody else and I would love to see every one of them shut down. I wonder every day about where Harry's poor mother is, but the puppies that come from these puppy mills need to be loved, too. Once the puppies are already born, they shouldn't be punished for where they were born. So, after all of that, Kikipie, if your puppy did come from a puppy mill or from a bad breeder, she is still your puppy to love and take care of and I am sure that you will do a great job!!! Debbie


----------

